# Abfrage ob jemand bestimmtes Online ist.



## Manuh (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo, ich habe gerade einen simlpen "Messenger" gebastelt, welcher über eine .txt Datei eines Servers die Nachrichten bezieht und die Clienten ihre Nachrichten intern über ein .php Script an den Server senden.
Der Messenger prüft dann alle 2 Sekunden ob sich die Datei verändert hat, und wenn ja dann stellt er Sie formatiert da.

Meine Frage wäre nun ob die Möglichkeit besteht irgendwie überprüfen zu können, wann der andere sich in meinem Programm befindet. Also eventuell irgendwie über einen Dauerping etc.

Wisst ihr wie ich das am besten realisieren könnte?

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## tuxedo (25. Nov 2009)

Na wenn du schon mit Textfiles auf nem Webserver arbeitest, dann kannst du auch jeden Client einen Timestamp in ne Textfile schreiben lassen. Die anderen Clients checken dann den Timestamp. Wird der Timestamp über Zeitraum X nicht mehr aktualisiert, kann davon ausgegangen werden dass der Client offline ist.

- Alex


----------



## Sempah (25. Nov 2009)

Man könnte doch auch online sein, ohne was zu schreiben?

@ TO: Glaube Dauerping ist nicht wirklich die feine Art. Zumindest nicht, wenn du es für "mehrere" Clienten nutzen möchtest.


----------



## tuxedo (25. Nov 2009)

Na, ich wollte damit andeuten dass der Client den Timestamp als eine Art Ping benutzt. jeder meldet sich sich aus in einem bestimmten Intervall: Ich bin noch da. Wenn der Client dann offline geht fällt dieses "update" weg und der Timestamp wird nicht erneuert. Ist aktuelleZeit - timeStamp > TIMEOUT, bedeutet das eben dass der Client offline ist.

Hat allerdings den Nachteil dass dadurch vermehrt Traffik am Webserver aufkommt. Aber ander's machens auch Webseiten wie dieses Forum hier nicht. Wenn ein User eine bestimmte Zeit lang nix mehr anklickt, so fällt er nach Zeit X aus der Onlineliste raus.

- Alex


----------



## Manuh (25. Nov 2009)

Danke  Habs genauso gelöst, mittels der txt Datei wo er das Datum reinschreibt =)


----------

